

John Sculley Gives Detailed Account Of How Steve Jobs Got Fired From Apple - taylorbuley
http://www.forbes.com/sites/randalllane/2013/09/09/john-sculley-just-gave-his-most-detailed-account-ever-of-how-steve-jobs-got-fired-from-apple/?nowelcome=true

======
mathattack
_The answer? “I really blame the board,” said Sculley, who was recruited from
Pepsi in 1983 to bring order to Apple – and Jobs._

So much for the buck stopping at the CEO. At least he shows more humility in
the end.

 _Sculley’s biggest regret? “I feel most badly, though, [because] after 10
years, I was at the company, I wanted to go back to New York where I was from.
Why I didn’t go to Steve Jobs and say, ‘Steve, let’s figure out how you can
come back and lead your company.’ I didn’t do that, it was a terrible mistake
on my part. I can’t figure out why I didn’t have the wisdom to do that. But I
didn’t. And as life has it, shortly after that, I was fired.”_

------
fredsanford
Funny how this didn't appear until Jobs wasn't around to defend himself.

Selling computers != selling soda and junk food.

